# Raft Storage



## Mtflygiy26 (May 21, 2017)

So I live in Montana and usually store my boat on the trailer covered and ready to go but recently got some new rubber and don't have the heart to leave it outside. Looking for ideas on how to store my boat in the garage without the trailer? Thinking about some sort of winch setup and hang from the ceiling so the wife can still park inside. Any ideas or storage solutions are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

I built my boat a house (enclosed carport off the garage) and put a 1 ton HF hoist in the ceiling in a shored up bay. I can hoist my boat off the trailer no problem with a couple straps running to the corners of my frame for when I need the trailer, I don't see why you wouldn't be able to do the same with boards or a platform for support for longer term storage in a garage.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

You could always de-rig and roll it up if you don't want to build a special boathouse. I heard of somebody doing that one time.  I guess that we're even having this discussion is a sign of how spoiled we are these days...


----------



## dsafarik (Nov 14, 2013)

I hoist my boats to the ceiling using four Tuf-Tug block and tackles (one at each corner of the boat straight section), and then ratchet strap for added safety and security. The block and tackles have a locking system that, while not perfect, do a pretty good job.

I anchor the block and tackles and the ratchet straps to the ceiling joists using slotted angle, the kind used to hang garage doors. Each piece of slotted angle is bolted multiple joists to distribute the load.

Tuf-Tug block and tackle: https://www.zoro.com/tuf-tug-block-and-tackle-rope-ttrh-700/i/G2738775/


----------



## pmillerblaster (Jan 3, 2012)

*Storage*

What type of boat is it? PVC?

I was concerned about my PVC boat being inflated for some time but after a good talk with AIRE it became clear that their inventory is not inflated, it is rolled up. New boats, rolled up. They don't seam too concerned about boats being rolled for a few months/winter. Years well maybe but not a few months. I have loosely rolled my boat the last few winters and have had zero issues with it.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

dsafarik:
Your boat storage kung-fu is strong.


----------

